# Company fuel card question



## Weetabix (19 Dec 2012)

Not sure what forum to post in so hope this question is ok here.

Part of my salary package is that I have a company fuel card, I don't have a company car or get a car allowance. I pay BIK on 100% of fuel used so it's all above board.

Recently I have had to go visit some of our country branches and instead of getting train and taxis (which the company would pay for) I decided to drive. The company are now refusing to pay me any mileage for wear and tear or let me adjust the amount I pay BIK on as they say the use of the fuel card is a perk and I shouldn't be looking for extra. 

Next year I will probably be doing more traveling and at the moment I will most certainly be getting the train instead of driving. Does anyone know if the company are correct or should they be paying me something?


----------



## mathepac (19 Dec 2012)

Your employer is correct and no they should not be paying anything. It seems you have a choice - use approved methods of transport which they will re-imburse you for or use the car at you own expense and by the way at your own risk.

An indemnity and simple insurance issue arises. In order to pay you to use your car for business purposes, the company would normally require you to indemnify them against any accidents, claims or losses. In order to do that you would need to declare to your insurers that you are using you car for business purposes. If you haven't done that then business trips in you car means you are driving uninsured.

I would guess your employer isn't interested in all that palaver so they don't want you using your car and won't pay you for it.


----------



## huskerdu (19 Dec 2012)

I think that the perk of the fuel card and the company policy on reembursment of travel expenses are two separate issues and neither you nor your employer should confuse them.

Is there are travel policy ? Does it say that they only re-emburse travel expenses by train / taxi etc and that if you use your own car, there is no mileage paid over and above the fule card perk.  

Is this is their standard travel policy  for all employees  and how do they inform employees of the travel policy ?


----------

